# Lister hospital, The Bridge any one had IVF here?



## polly peters (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello

We have recently found out that my DH has azoospermia and are now looking to what we can do next.  We would like to try Tessa or Pessa.  Has any one have any experiences of IVF at the Lister hospital in or the Bridge Hospital in London.

I would really appreciate to hear from you. I would also love to hear from any one who has azoospermia and any success stories ou there, to try and keep me sane!

Many Thanks


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Pollypeters 

Wishing you a warm welcome to FF hon, it is a great place for mutual support, friendship, advice and laughter. I think it has kept me sane, well almost !

Sorry to hear of your husbands diagnosis of azoospermia, glad that you are thinking positively about your options moving forward. I don't have any direct experience of the clinics you are considering or the condition, but I can supply you with some links that will help you navigate the board and put you in touch with others that will be able to advise.

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~
CLICK HERE

Male factors -CLICK HERE

A great area to get the lowdown on local clinics and meet others in your area
Locations You should find advice here on the clinics you are considering 
CLICK HERE

Non obstructive Azoospermia support and Information
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121655.510#lastPost]
CLICK HERE

That should keep you busy for a while, however don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area

G&B - Community Fun board - great newbie chat every Wed, 8pm
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0]CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Sending you lots of  & fairydust on your journey!

Louj


----------



## billsmummy (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Polly, i have having ivf since 2004 and have only ever used the bridge centre. I have always been treated well by all the staff. I have a consult in 2 wks time at the lister because i have highish fsh and after 5 failed attempts i think its time to try elsewhere. Having said that though i would much prefer to stay where i am as the staff are so lovely. They call back when they say they will and always fit scans in at v short notice. The only negative side is (prob the same everywhere) a v small waiting room, appts never on time and the price of the drugs should you buy from them-dont, use healthcare at home instead-you'll save thousands!
I have only had positive experiences and would def recommend.
Hope that is of some help
mandy


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Polly Peters, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am a Lister patient, albiet that I haven't had treatment there for a couple of years now! I think they are fab. There s a chat thread for the Lister here:

*The Lister ~ *  CLICK HERE

You might also find having a look through the Clinic Reviews and see whateher people have posted about either clinic (I posted one for The Lister so definitely worth looking).

*Clinic Reviews ~ * CLICK HERE

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## polly peters (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello girls

Thank you so much for your replies , i really appreciate it.  It is so nice to be able to get advice from people in the know.

Many Thanks

Love Polly


----------



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Polly,

I am a Lister lady too.... couldn't fault them really - if you do choose The Lister ask for Ali to do your scans, she is wonderful.

I have no experience of The Bridge Hospital, so really couldn't say if they are good, bad or ugly  

Wishing you a successful journey. PMA for a BFP  

Reality xx


----------



## jane70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Polly
We got a bfp first time at the Bridge. We are currently doing 2nd treatment there too. I would highly reccommend them. 
Jx


----------



## polly peters (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you girls all really useful.

J did you see Mr Balet at the bridge?  and did you have TESSA to find the sperm?

Polly xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi there

I am a newbie to this site and infertility.  I am using the Lister, so far I'm finding them very helpful, although do understand the comment about waiting times.  Not usually too long and they do have 2 waiting rooms so usually you get a seat.  Have just started nasal spray today so fingers crossed.  I also have high FSH, have you had your AMH tested?

D


----------



## jane70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi
Polly - No we saw Dr Ojha who is lovely. The first time he did the whole procedure. This time he was on leave for ec and et so it was done by someone else. Everyone at Bridge we have had contact with have been really nice.
My dp did have a tesa or pesa (I get confused!) but that was done on the nhs at St Helliers in Carshalton. I took the sperm to the Bridge myself where it was frozen. They do do it at Bridge but I think it costs about 2k.
Have you decided where you will be having tx yet?
Jx


----------

